# Alois Vana, Chicago



## ybwblue@comcast.net (May 3, 2011)

I found this bottle (and many others) clearing out may parents house.  I'm saving a number of bottles and may be obsessed with how cool they are.  Has anyone heard of this one?  On the bottle is written:
  THIS BOTTLE OWNED AND FILLED BY
 ALOIS VANA
 TRADE MARK
 (then a shield with a lion in it)
 1835 - 7 FISK ST.
 CHICAGO, ILL.
 CONTENTS 61/2 FL. OZ.

 On back side it says: THIS BOTTLE IS NEVER SOLD
 On the bottom is says:  A.V.

 It's clear glass with a greenish tint, and has a seam.

 See picture on FaceBook under Olivo Estate if I can't get it attached here.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome. We were just discussing this. He's the thread.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Cant-find-anything-on-this-bottle/m-398439/tm.htm


----------



## Thumper (May 5, 2011)

Cool! If you find anything out about it let me know. I will do the same.


----------

